# A good starter ooth?



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 26, 2007)

What could/should I start with? Eygptian? Chinese? Religiosa?

Any ideas/tips? How many should I let mature?

Any good UK suppliers?


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2007)

Sphodromantis or Hierodula are both easy and the nymphs for Hierodula are pretty large when compared to most others. Stay away from religiosa as I have found these to not be easy.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, how many Hierodula nymphs should I be expecting to be getting..?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 26, 2007)

I just loved my religiosa, but it was an adult when I found it. The ooths are a whole different story. Mine arent hatching yet but from what Rick's said before, Im kind of apprehensive of them hatching..


----------



## padkison (Apr 26, 2007)

Budwings are another good one. Also Wide Arms. These are two I have hacthed and raised with good success as a neophyte. They seem pretty tolerant of varying conditions and are aggressive eaters.


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 28, 2007)

> Ok, how many Hierodula nymphs should I be expecting to be getting..?


about 100-200andsomething, you will loose a lot of them mind and you'll probably end up withbetween 10-50 for yourself


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2007)

> Ok, how many Hierodula nymphs should I be expecting to be getting..?


A typical ooth will hatch hundreds. They seem to do pretty well.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, cool.


----------

